# Aqhu



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The chat room seems to be working well!









Should AQHU be closed?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh you know if we did that lots of little kids would be crying to their parents for the next week.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im cool with it...as long as i get senior member status









hey WTF. im the one that started the whole damn senior member thread. does that count for nothing!?? not even a MOTM! f*ck this place...im out.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I honestly don't give a f*ck


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> im cool with it...as long as i get senior member status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never got motm, i think twice i came in second place. then gg felt bad for me and made me lounge mod, which is pretty much babysitter!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I think it should stay open, it's a list of the fury's best post whores









Who posted in: A quick heads up
Member name	Posts
ICEE 15564
Trigga 11167
RedneckR0nin 10895
acestro 9474
jmax611 8943
FEEFA 7618
JoeDizzleMPLS 7430
Central 7413
the REASON 7207
His Majesty 6548
Ja'eh 6226
Danny Tanner 5901
Nick G 5397
ESPMike 5059
Johnny_Zanni 4663
RockinTimbz 4046
moron 3948
pcrose 3245
slckr69 3231
C0Rey 3114
-NBKK- 3063
Geis 2787
Piranha_man 2768
RB 32 2679
Dezboy 2552
PygoFanatic 2519
Coldfire 2467
CuzIsaidSo 2420
06 C6 LS2 2344


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> im cool with it...as long as i get senior member status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have started a thread but me a GG were talking about it a few week before your thread.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> im cool with it...as long as i get senior member status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...

Been here even longer than you...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would honestly like to see Bake get senior status. Thats one that I feel deserves it. You guys know, a AQHU regular, His Majesty got senior status. IN YOUR FACE.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> im cool with it...as long as i get senior member status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never got motm, i think twice i came in second place. then gg felt bad for me and made me lounge mod, which is pretty much babysitter!
[/quote]

...head babysitter...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yeah why not bake? he's a members sponsor and has the green money skulls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes also high on taste and low on waste if my figures are correct.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your all jealous cause your not part of the AQHU top 20 Posts A PLenty

Posts o plenty


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i just made the cut


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hes also high on taste and low on waste if my figures are correct.


Thanks for your support


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I say leave AQHU open. Chat may be working great now but it does not have the best track record of staying operational. If everyone uses chat for now instead of aqhu then aqhu is not taking up anymore space than it already does. If chat goes down then ppl can go back to old faithful and chat one post at a time.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Aqhu should never be closed


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I despise the thread.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

AQHU is PFURY


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I despise the thread.


 If you don't mind me asking, why do you hate the thread so much? I don't think I have posted there more than a few times over the yrs but in lew of chat it does seem to keep members here a bit closer like one big dysfunctional family.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Never posted there. Looked at it a few times, just seemed silly. Doesn't bother me, though, keeps the post ho's entertained.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

how did Buck not make that list...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

ur still a noob Seashells


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya i know...sigh


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The fact remains that is this.

The most frequented forums I am a part of have one thing in common. It is a free run in the off topic area and people can make the most useless threads they want to. Yes there is a abundance of "spam" or what some of you would call anyway threads up on the first three pages at any given time. It is still not allowed into the main topic areas just like here. The difference is that

A. WOMEN frequent those forums and a multitude of them,in case you didn't notice( and I am sure most of you have no f*cking clue) women like idle chat about nothing...it's in there blood. Where there is women there is men and the growth continues of both.

B. They have a constant flow rate of people posting there...more in depth for you? We are the generations of LOW ATTENTION SPAN. We have been raised on sit coms, microwave popcorn, Energy drinks, steroids in baseball, crazy debt and deficit, Live fast and have it now. People get bored easily and even though our membership is dedicated even the regulars will fall off bit by bit by the same threads...I don't care who you are sometimes you just want a forum to be junk food for the brain and a source of community networking...to be a part of something cause your bored and too lazy to leave the house.

C.FUN FUN FUN FUN. 
It is fun to call out fellow members in a fun and acceptable way that is meant to be non harmful and just hacking on each other...why do you think the ones that post in AQHU stay there if you are against it and see no purpose in it? Maybe you don't think they add anything to the site well I beg to differ...I STAYED HERE BECAUSE I FELT I BELONGED. I know others have too and maybe some have left sue to a harsh reception in AQHU but if there was more than one place where you could just pointless post and get to know each other that one that left might think "hey I never got along with the people in that thread but these pointless posters seem like my crowd...hence a common bond...hence a community value feeling....HENCE THEY STAY AND RETURN.

For example you wanna know what some of the ground breaking threads are on one of the off topic areas of a forum I go to.

PLease help me identify me
What made you happy today
Off topic lounge thread number 9( Yes they are on 9 and nothing stopping 10,14,23,56,and 8677)
Da ta the werd game
What would you say to another member
I love commercials
The thread about a thread that was about a thread
Am I gay?
Charlie Sheen
Lobstabird(that is a member and when trying to get the attention of another member all you need do is make a thread with there name as the title I have had several RedneckR0nin threads made from hey do you play battlefield....to I told you I would Ronin bing posted towards me)
Guess how my breath smelt this morning?
Which is better?( with the OP being Miracle whip or mayonnaise)

and a score of other totally f*cking useless threads that never last in the top page or two for longer than a day...the thing is they don't have too some more pointless ones are there to replace it.

This site is the only one that I know of that is almost anal and vindictive of people making useless ass posts and derailing threads in the off topic centre, in return I have to disagree with DT saying that it is the most fun lounge out there. It is in my top 3 no question but that is because I know and have gotten to know all of you here pretty well. Some people don't give it the chance I did and if they don't find a common bond with someone then they are off to the next thing. With a slew of constant changing redundant and fairly simplistic threads it is almost humanly IMPOSSIBLE NOT TO FIND SOMEONE YOU CAN RELATE TO THERE. If you are some of the rare ones that don't well 500 regular women posters who at least 80% that are hawt never hurt.

Don't get me wrong...whichever way this forum is run and the general consensus is towards spam( which is the biggest over exaggeration of terms...penis pill ads are spam not AQHU) I will be on board and remain here for the most part. For you that almost sound that you have animosity towards some of us that pointless post in AQHU and think we chase away some members...well we also keep some here that have turned into our most valuable and contributing members. Problem being is only one thread to act like a idiot in makes it for a over action for some and that is what chases people away. If there was thirty threads like this ranging in stupid post games to me making a thread ICEE...just to tell him his breath stunk...you might find that somoe new guys(and GALS OMFG A WOMAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!) might hang out for a bit!

My two cents anyway and WTF do I know I have multi posts around the 13000 mark in AQHU....must mean I have brought sh*t to this site huh???


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

X2....the info forums brought me here and the off topic forums kept me coming back...but im still a newb, so what do I know?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> X2....the info forums brought me here and the off topic forums kept me coming back...but im still a newb, so what do I know?


Nothing Noob back to the information center for you!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> X2....the info forums brought me here and the off topic forums kept me coming back...but im still a newb, so what do I know?


Nothing Noob back to the information center for you!
[/quote]


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

RnR 1...AQHU Haters 0


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> The fact remains that is this.
> 
> The most frequented forums I am a part of have one thing in common. It is a free run in the off topic area and people can make the most useless threads they want to. Yes there is a abundance of "spam" or what some of you would call anyway threads up on the first three pages at any given time. It is still not allowed into the main topic areas just like here. The difference is that
> 
> ...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Corvette forums OT has a new chat thread created every day yesterday it was "~~~~The Lemons Racing Bar And Grill~~~~" and the day before that it was "~~~~The Beavers Den Hair Removal and Spa~~~~"...this could be another option (RNR) instead of keeping AQHU open.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes...like when I open AQHU...like its soooooooooooo funny guy...like soooo funny guy.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no problem with the pointless threads in the lounge. What I dont like is when someone makes a serious post in there and it gets trashed by a few members that think they are funny. I dont know how a lounge could survive if they didnt have some kind of mutual respect for the spammers and the serious posters. Unfortunately.....some of the members on this site have no respect for anyone else and will jump in and spam where ever they can. To just sit back and allow that seems wrong to me.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Corvette forums OT has a new chat thread created every day yesterday it was "~~~~The Lemons Racing Bar And Grill~~~~" and the day before that it was "~~~~The Beavers Den Hair Removal and Spa~~~~"...this could be another option (RNR) instead of keeping AQHU open.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I am guilty of ruining a couple of serious threads, I try to hold back as hard as I can though. Like TWTR kidney donation thread, I had to fight hard to not spam that one, but I won that battle. Sometimes though it just happens, but I will try for sure to leave threads of a serious nature ALONE.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have no problem with the pointless threads in the lounge. What I dont like is when someone makes a serious post in there and it gets trashed by a few members that think they are funny. I dont know how a lounge could survive if they didnt have some kind of mutual respect for the spammers and the serious posters. Unfortunately.....some of the members on this site have no respect for anyone else and will jump in and spam where ever they can. To just sit back and allow that seems wrong to me.


Them members that are guilty of this know damn good and well what they do....and what their actions cause.......

It's been talked about for years.......They have had their warning several times over........Just sad to see them still here and getting away with it.....It is simple rules that constantly get abused...Why?

Cause nothing gets done....But a few days off........or a warning.......Or week suspension.........etc,etc
they need to just simply go next time..........They will either come around or should be gone-why put up with the constant headaches they continually cause? Hell 90% of them are only here for the lounge and contribute damn near nothing other places.......


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

And wut do u contribute???? other than gay pics and complaints about other members????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

o burnnn.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cuz...if you ventured out of the lounge once in a while maybe you'd see...

as for "Gay pics", there was a time when this site had some amazing photographers, and honestly, i miss those days. they were certainly more pleasant around here...eltwitcho, dracofish...just to name two amazing photographers...not sure why they left, but it's their deal, but to rag on somebody for posting up pictures (and damn good ones IMO), is nonsense imo...

AK contributes in non-lounge forums, you just dont get out of the lounge enough to see it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> o burnnn.


Oh yeah big time huh...Just more continual B.S........Tryin to start confrontation like normal..it's a pattern.....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CuzIsaidso is very valuable to me on this site. Just because you feel he does not contribute anything to yourself Alaskan, doesnt mean he doesnt contribute something for someone else.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> CuzIsaidso is very valuable to me on this site. Just because you feel he does not contribute anything to yourself Alaskan, doesnt mean he doesnt contribute something for someone else.


I did not say he contributed nothing here...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i never made a problem til a







had a problem wit me n started complaining about things that aint none of his damn business and


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your constant whining about the 4 or 5 members who are ruining piranha fury is pretty tiring. In fact your ruining piranha fury for a lot more than 4 or 5 members yourself with your recent attention seeking episode.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Your constant whining about the 4 or 5 members who are ruining piranha fury is pretty tiring. In fact your ruining piranha fury for a lot more than 4 or 5 members yourself with your recent attention seeking episode.


The mods can speak up anytime they wish....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Simmer down gentlemen


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Simmer down gentlemen


Now should be the time to speak up........


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

None of these petty squabbles has anything to do with aqhu


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What you dont understand is we call rude names to the members we know. If everybody here was like you Skirmish, and wanted to behave in a manner that meets the approval of your standards let me tell you, this place would be the absolute lamest forum on the internet. Absolute fact that is.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> None of these petty squabbles has anything to do with aqhu


What?
Maybe I misunderstand this..

But most of it takes place their and stems from it to the other area's......


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

see's wut AK is trying to do..

i got mind control over AK...AK be like STFU...i be quite but when he leave i be talkin again


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

In fact it ruins aqhu.. If you can't take getting ragged on in the Internet I feel sorry for you in real life


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> What you dont understand is we call rude names to the members we know. If everybody here was like you Skirmish, and wanted to behave in a manner that meets the approval of your standards let me tell you, this place would be the absolute lamest forum on the internet. Absolute fact that is.


Far fromt he truth man....You know just like you guys continued on with me the other day for basically pointing out the rules......

I was not the one suspended....

What about dolphin when he told you he was tired of it---You guys never stopped..

Does not matter if you know them or not-You guys do not know when to quit


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> see's wut AK is trying to do..
> 
> i got mind control over AK...AK be like STFU...i be quite but when he leave i be talkin again


Haha classic

If you can't take a joke stay out of aqhu it's really that simple


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> see's wut AK is trying to do..
> 
> i got mind control over AK...AK be like STFU...i be quite but when he leave i be talkin again


BAHAHAHAHAHHA one of my favorite scenes from Friday.

If you dont like what goes on AQHU dont go there. 99 percent of the piranha fury population has got that simple task down to a science! Oh wait but Im AKskirmish, an ex-mod, Im on a higher standard than these AQHUers so that thread should be regulated EXACTLY HOW I SEE FIT!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> In fact it ruins aqhu.. If you can't take getting ragged on in the Internet I feel sorry for you in real life


It's not about me-it's about others actions....
I'm intrested in cleaning the site up and seeing it to start to rebuild.....

it's not hard to understand....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> What you dont understand is we call rude names to the members we know. If everybody here was like you Skirmish, and wanted to behave in a manner that meets the approval of your standards let me tell you, this place would be the absolute lamest forum on the internet. Absolute fact that is.


FACT


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> What you dont understand is we call rude names to the members we know. If everybody here was like you Skirmish, and wanted to behave in a manner that meets the approval of your standards let me tell you, this place would be the absolute lamest forum on the internet. Absolute fact that is.


FACT
[/quote]

Sure was-

Far fromt he truth man....You know just like you guys continued on with me the other day for basically pointing out the rules......

I was not the one suspended....

What about dolphin when he told you he was tired of it---You guys never stopped..

Does not matter if you know them or not-You guys do not know when to quit


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> In fact it ruins aqhu.. If you can't take getting ragged on in the Internet I feel sorry for you in real life


It's not about me-it's about others actions....
I'm intrested in cleaning the site up and seeing it to start to rebuild.....

it's not hard to understand....
[/quote]
It kinda is.. The site is hands down the best forum around you don't need to rebuild anything

The golden era when all your buds were here sipping tea and complimenting each other for pages on end are gone


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> In fact it ruins aqhu.. If you can't take getting ragged on in the Internet I feel sorry for you in real life


It's not about me-it's about others actions....
I'm intrested in cleaning the site up and seeing it to start to rebuild.....

it's not hard to understand....
[/quote]
It kinda is.. The site is hands down the best forum around you don't need to rebuild anything

The golden era when all your buds were here sipping tea and complimenting each other for pages on end are gone
[/quote]

Really
you still comunicate with most of them huh

Let me go ask them myself then...Their is a reason why they no longer share info here.........








But I'm sure you know the answer to that one as well


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Re-build? You want to re-build this site? To what exactly? You know I have been a member since 2006, and there has always been a select group of "trouble makers", "trollers", etc that has had a place on this site. Heck those guys used to spew a good degree of filth as well. Why did you not have a problem back then? How come no cry to rebuild anything back then?

I honestly think this is a plead to feel important on this site again after you had that minor falling out with the admins, after your little departure, after you resigned from mod status.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

No I don't hence why I said those days are gone

Ak you used to be cool man ever since u lost your mod powers you turned into a real square


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> No I don't hence why I said those days are gone
> 
> Ak you used to be cool man ever since u lost your mod powers you turned into a real square


I stepped down and for this reason alone-
Nothing was getting done on site-
If nothing was getting done-
I did not want to be a part of that....

Ever since then I have been on my so called "rant" you guys speak of...
why
cause I felt that I could be more free and not hold up to a standard that should be held when on mod status...I could then speak my mind more openly
Unlike some around here-I valued that position.......


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If things are not changing, and have not changed for a long time, and you dont forsee them changing anytime soon, why not just leave?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> If things are not changing, and have not changed for a long time, and you dont forsee them changing anytime soo, why not just leave?


Things are getting done recently....

I'm sorry we just disagree

Why push someone away that would like to see things change on a positive note


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont think this place needs change in the Lounge. I only have had a problem with you because you sometimes come across as a "fun ruiner" when we are trying to make a lawl.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Why be in for closing a thread that means more to this site then what 1 member thinks. If gg wants to close it its his call hes the owner right? Ak your starting to be gayer then the PETA protesters man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Why be in for closing a thread that means more to this site then what 1 member thinks. If gg wants to close it its his call hes the owner right? Ak your starting to be gayer then the PETA protesters man


where did I ever say close the thread man....

you guys just continually eiher dont read what I type or totally misunderstand the point I am trying to make or something....

It's been closed before and you guys did what?
spammed the sh*t out of the forums for shits and giggles.....Bitched pissed and moaned that it was gone.....etc,etc

or am I wrong


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wasn't ak the one who closed it?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

We all know what your point is here Ak, you went in their the other day to enforce the rules but mainly to cause trouble. Nobody before just went in their and was like ya you guys are not following rules report,report,report. You had intent don't act like you didn't.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont mind ICEE he is borderline retard. He usually reads a topic title, lightly skims over every post, and then guesstimates what the topic is about, and forms a poorly written response.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> We all know what your point is here Ak, you went in their the other day to enforce the rules but mainly to cause trouble. Nobody before just went in their and was like ya you guys are not following rules report,report,report. You had intent don't act like you didn't.


The kid had asked you to stop...you didn't and continued on with things.
I do feel the need to say soemthing then.
you guys jumped on the bandwagon of disrespect and got suspended for the day

How am I wrong?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You tried to stop a LAWL in PROGRESS AK.

One of the biggest bitch moves online that somebody can do. End of story.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> You tried to stop a LAWL in PROGRESS AK.
> 
> One of the biggest bitch moves online that somebody can do. End of story.


Lawls for you

Not the member in ?

Learn some respect.......it will be shown in return


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/officially stopped caring


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

And when we ask the kid to stop with all his antics to other members maybe worse things he says we don't report him man. Its like a mutual respect in aqhu that nobody reports each other when some sh*t talking guys on. We didn't jump on any bandwagon, you just didn't show any of that mutual respect and wanted to report us. Like the teachers pet, but worse.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

And AK you stepped into the LIONS DEN that day. Man we made fun of you something awful. Those insults must have stung. When you step into the lions den with a peace treaty, your bound to drizzzzown.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> And when we ask the kid to stop with all his antics to other members maybe worse things he says we don't report him man. Its like a mutual respect in aqhu that nobody reports each other when some sh*t talking guys on. We didn't jump on any bandwagon, you just didn't show any of that mutual respect and wanted to report us. Like the teachers pet, but worse.


Their is no mutual respect in AQHU








You never jumped on a bandwagon..........the suspension was unjustified then....is that what your saying?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya their is no mutual respect thats why none of us have got each other banned in aqhu







But you just did a couple days ago

/end thread

peace


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/thread ended

Good Job ICEE.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Ya their is no mutual respect thats why none of us have got each other banned in aqhu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya just like you pms to me man..........I believe I'm the one that told you to get bent.......After you tried to kiss my ass....

You think thats the first time someone has been suspended out of that thread....lol.....your narrow minded


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

AK stop with your petty bickering. If you dont have anything constructive to say, please move on.

Mods please close.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> AK stop with your petty bickering. If you dont have anything constructive to say, please move on.
> 
> Mods please close.


What is there constructive exactly to say about AQHU........

I believe this thread says alot


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Again you resort to insults. Im not going to touch this one. If you cant speak to me about issues without resorting to petty insults then I have nothing more to say to you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Again you resort to insults. Im not going to touch this one. If you cant speak to me about issues without resorting to petty insults then I have nothing more to say to you.


Insults..........Yeah OK


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

AQHU is a chill place most of the time. a place just to sit back sip tea and talk bullshit with different people from around the world. people take it way to seriously. if you dont like it go get laid or something


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> AQHU is a chill place most of the time. a place just to sit back sip tea and talk bullshit with different people from around the world. people take it way to seriously. if you dont like it go get laid or something


And that was fine before people just thought it was a place to belittle everyone they wished.........Every other word needs to be blacked out...lol

I wouldn't mind if it didn't sit at the top of the page all day long.......Yeah it's buried if ones wants to search for it on board index...But when one hits the View new posts button it always at the top-

I would like to just see it calm down some......Not change altogether-
Hell I was very active in that place myself as everyone knows..........


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> AQHU is a chill place most of the time. a place just to sit back sip tea and talk bullshit with different people from around the world. people take it way to seriously. if you dont like it *go get laid or something*


X2
something quite a few people on this site need to do

It's just a fish forum gheese


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I kinda like how evryone felt the need to respond in hre but yet at the same time dodge every question that was asked in return....

lol


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

wut questions???? please do tell


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> wut questions???? please do tell


Most of Page 4..It's in my responses...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> And when we ask the kid to stop with all his antics to other members maybe worse things he says we don't report him man. Its like a mutual respect in aqhu that nobody reports each other when some sh*t talking guys on. We didn't jump on any bandwagon, you just didn't show any of that mutual respect and wanted to report us. Like the teachers pet, but worse.


Their is no mutual respect in AQHU








You never jumped on a bandwagon..........the suspension was unjustified then....is that what your saying?
[/quote]

no respect AQHU??? that shows how much u dont kno...we all giv each other sh*t and thro insults at each other and we never get all sissy and start bitching about wut is said and report other members cuz we respect each other right to say wutever. u go in AQHU and read a page or 2, see something ur uptight ass dont like and form a opinion about every member in there. U dont kno dick







Dolphin & JZ team up on ppl in there all the time nobody reports it cuz we all hav our turn to take sh*t...i dont se u coming to the rescue when its me,DT or ICEE getting insulted (we dont want u to)...mind ur damn business if dolphin didnt report it than he wasnt that insulted... wut the fukk are u pfury's jiminy cricket???


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow..... All of this over a thread that nobody "has" to go into. I look at it the same way I look at anything in the lounge. If you don't like then don't go. There are far more offensive,grotesque, and obscene threads posted on the main lounge page daily. I dunno I'm not taking sides or pointing fingers with any of what I just said so I hope nobody takes any offense.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

exactly...if u dont like it dont look









to go in there for no other reason then to start sh*t and then act like [email protected]%@t wen u get sh*t back is a bitch move


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lets try and stay civil guys...

i do agree with zippa though. I feel that topics in the lounge have the tendency to be much more foul than aqhu...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your right...no one is forced to go into that thread....but that doesnt give the guys that post in there the right to trash other members for their own entertainment. As I have said before...if the person on the receiving end isnt in on the joke...that is harassment and quickly looses its humor.

Im fine with the thread...just keep the trashing among friends and everything will be fine.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I like how Trigga is trying to play the good guy. ICEE, Cuz and DT trashing on DW started because of him.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I like how Trigga is trying to play the good guy. ICEE, Cuz and DT trashing on DW started because of him.


Whats your point? Dont get all butt hurt because your lil sidekick gets it once in a while.
You and him are both guilty of the same thing so get over it.

You have the chat room now so no need for you to worry about aqhu anymore


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Show me where I get people to consistantly insult members when they join into a thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

happened during nap time?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I didn't start anything blame me all you want GG looked at that situation right when it happened and if he felt I instigated anything I would have got suspended with the rest of them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Being the internet, it is often hard to understand what is ment to be a joke or an insult unless you are on the giving or receiving end of something said. Based on this reason I will generally not do anything on questionable posts (in aqhu) unless they are reported or are responded to in a manner that shows that what was said was clearly received as an insult.

If somebody has a problem on what was said to you in the AQHU report it, If it is not reported I will assume it was said jokingly. If you take it as an insult and decide to flame back instead of reporting chances are both sides will be suspended. I have yet to receive a pm fom DW asking for the aqhu guys to stop picking on him and have seen him flaming them so I will assume it is all joking to a degree. If somebody seriously has a problem report it and it can be delt with as I don't want to go around suspending people for posts that were written in a joking manner where I just did not understand the writings context.

Even with joking I beleive there is still a boundry. Just try to remember this is the internet so potentially anybody could be on this site so you can joke but just don't take any joke too far. What is said even in the AQHU can impact how others view this site so try to keep even jokes tasteful.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread should be locked on that post


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Locked on this post.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Now why lock a perfectly good topic that has evolved into 6 pages of conversation?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Exactly. Zippa knows his stuff.







obviously people have some built up resentment or something to say. 
/still trying to focus.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I got the key to unlock it. On this post.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LMAO Bake got senior status overnight because I mentioned it. Good job DT, YOUR DOING GOOD.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

mention banning AK...see if it works


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Trigga you know you started it bud, if you'd like ill go back to the page it started and quote you. I didn't start anything, yea I did come back with some comments. There isn't a reason for people to disrespect other people for the sake of a "lawl". You can "lawl" without disrespect. GG bans only the members he wants to, he isn't around here often enough to know the full story, thats why you weren't suspended trigga.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> mention banning AK...see if it works


Remove the lounge. Have the people who only exist here leave.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I know GG isn't around as much but I was certain that he can scroll pages and read??











Johnny_Zanni said:


> mention banning AK...see if it works


Remove the lounge. Have the people who only exist here leave.
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Yea and the butt sex guy's a senior member too...I was in on the bake thing to Danny.

Let me just say someone had to step in the pile of sh*t that was sitting the lounge floor, aka this topic. I had no clue it would turn out like this


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

look at dolphin acting innocent now n playing the victim







....u talk just as much sh*t as we do shutyamouth


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Yea and the butt sex guy's a senior member too...I was in on the bake thing to Danny.
> 
> Let me just say someone had to step in the pile of sh*t that was sitting the lounge floor, aka this topic. I had no clue it would turn out like this


Baloney ya lying bastard, you knew exactly how this would turn out or at least had a idea. What did you think this was going to be Kumbaya and weenie roasts


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

weenie roasts are dolphins favorite


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> look at dolphin acting innocent now n playing the victim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a difference between instigation and retaliation.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> look at dolphin acting innocent now n playing the victim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im almost postitive I started commenting back after you 4 started in at me. Go back in the thread and see who started the whole shabang. The post was something like," This kids ruing aqhu for me i wish i could reach through the computer and slap him" then the other people on his team jumped in. Boom, there ya go. Ban Icee, Cuz, DT, and trigga and problem is solved.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Yea and the butt sex guy's a senior member too...I was in on the bake thing to Danny.
> 
> Let me just say someone had to step in the pile of sh*t that was sitting the lounge floor, aka this topic. I had no clue it would turn out like this


Baloney ya lying bastard, you knew exactly how this would turn out or at least had a idea. What did you think this was going to be Kumbaya and weenie roasts
[/quote]

And S'mores MMMMMM S'mores.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BTW that was TOPs


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im on pretty much every day from work...so I see what is going on. As far as I have seen....for the most part DW brings this crap on himself. He is like a mosquito bite that you resist and resist until finally you cant take it anymore....so eventually you tear into it. The end result is a bloody scab.....but man it is worth it for that 3 or 4 seconds of bliss.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

......so u understand


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sh*t man that made me actually lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Can we get some mosquito repellent in this mafacka and get rid of him once and for all?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Well if you don't remember a big target on dolphins back is his weight. Thats a target ICEE, Cuz, DT and Trigga all target. Is he supposed to say sorry for being big? There shouldn't be any discrimination in the forums. But there is. And nothing notable is done about it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

JZ shutup...i dont even kno how many times he's talked sh*t to me telling me my kids are gonna grow up to be nothing cuz i'm their father....







he's discriminating against single fathers and nothing is done about it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I think its more he discriminates about fathers that arn't conventional. I discriminate against that too.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ban his ass too he just admitted to breaking a fundamental rule


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"Can we get some mosquito repellent in this mafacka and get rid of him once and for all? "

Thats just it....you need the mosquito for that delicate balance that is the lounge. The lounge is like an ecosystem where everything is in balance. Remove the mosquito....what would the bats feed on? So the bats die and as a result of no bats....no guano to fertilize our lawns and you know whats next.........ThePack's entire family is out of a job. Do you want to be knows as the guy that got Raf's family deported? I didnt think so....so ease up on DW.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i'm not conventional...WTF does that mean???? U dont kno sh*t about how i care for my kids


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Thats just it....you need the mosquito for that delicate balance that is the lounge. The lounge is like an ecosystem where everything is in balance. Remove the mosquito....what would the bats feed on? So the bats die and as a result of no bats....no guano to fertilize our lawns and you know whats next.........ThePack's entire family is out of a job. Do you want to be knows as the guy that got Raf's family deported? I didnt think so....so ease up on DW.


Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thats just it....you need the mosquito for that delicate balance that is the lounge. The lounge is like an ecosystem where everything is in balance. Remove the mosquito....what would the bats feed on? So the bats die and as a result of no bats....no guano to fertilize our lawns and you know whats next.........ThePack's entire family is out of a job. Do you want to be knows as the guy that got Raf's family deported? I didnt think so....so ease up on DW.










...GG's on a fukkin roll


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> i'm not conventional...WTF does that mean???? U dont kno sh*t about how i care for my kids


Print out my quote and bring it to a grade 8 teacher to tell you what it means.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> "Can we get some mosquito repellent in this mafacka and get rid of him once and for all? "
> 
> Thats just it....you need the mosquito for that delicate balance that is the lounge. The lounge is like an ecosystem where everything is in balance. Remove the mosquito....what would the bats feed on? So the bats die and as a result of no bats....no guano to fertilize our lawns and you know whats next.........ThePack's entire family is out of a job. Do you want to be knows as the guy that got Raf's family deported? I didnt think so....so ease up on DW.


Lmao poor pack


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think everyone needs to get laid and relax...or a nice evening alone with some astroglide and a latex gloves for some of you!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Or a goat and some whale blubber in your case eh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Trigga said:


> "Can we get some mosquito repellent in this mafacka and get rid of him once and for all? "
> 
> Thats just it....you need the mosquito for that delicate balance that is the lounge. The lounge is like an ecosystem where everything is in balance. Remove the mosquito....what would the bats feed on? So the bats die and as a result of no bats....no guano to fertilize our lawns and you know whats next.........ThePack's entire family is out of a job. Do you want to be knows as the guy that got Raf's family deported? I didnt think so....so ease up on DW.


Lmao poor pack
[/quote]

Dont feel sorry for Raf.....he showed up at my house last summer with a truck full of family members....I am still pulling his tiny cousins out of my hedges.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im on pretty much every day from work...so I see what is going on. As far as I have seen....for the most part DW brings this crap on himself. He is like a mosquito bite that you resist and resist until finally you cant take it anymore....so eventually you tear into it. The end result is a bloody scab.....but man it is worth it for that 3 or 4 seconds of bliss.


I dont bring sh*t anywhere. Im sure your blind. Go to the god damn thread go to the god damn page where all the sh*t starts and you tell me who the F started it then come back here with your tail between you legs and say oh no sh*t it was trigga? Wait a second cant just be trigga damn if it was cuzisaidso? Hold up, Dolphin you bring the crap on yourself. Check your statements. So therefore if im on my last strike so should cuz, dt,trigga,feefa,icee.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

GG jus go in AQHU an look atdw posts today...he instigates it then acts like a victim....today we ignored him


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wawawawawa

Stfu


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Im on pretty much every day from work...so I see what is going on. As far as I have seen....for the most part DW brings this crap on himself. He is like a mosquito bite that you resist and resist until finally you cant take it anymore....so eventually you tear into it. The end result is a bloody scab.....but man it is worth it for that 3 or 4 seconds of bliss.


I dont bring sh*t anywhere. Im sure your blind. Go to the god damn thread go to the god damn page where all the sh*t starts and you tell me who the F started it then come back here with your tail between you legs and say oh no sh*t it was trigga? Wait a second cant just be trigga damn if it was cuzisaidso? Hold up, Dolphin you bring the crap on yourself. Check your statements. So therefore if im on my last strike so should cuz, dt,trigga,feefa,icee.
[/quote]

Is this really what our school system produces? No wonder we are getting destroyed by every other industrialized nation on earth. Wow.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im on pretty much every day from work...so I see what is going on. As far as I have seen....for the most part DW brings this crap on himself. He is like a mosquito bite that you resist and resist until finally you cant take it anymore....so eventually you tear into it. The end result is a bloody scab.....but man it is worth it for that 3 or 4 seconds of bliss.


I dont bring sh*t anywhere. Im sure your blind. Go to the god damn thread go to the god damn page where all the sh*t starts and you tell me who the F started it then come back here with your tail between you legs and say oh no sh*t it was trigga? Wait a second cant just be trigga damn if it was cuzisaidso? Hold up, Dolphin you bring the crap on yourself. Check your statements. So therefore if im on my last strike so should cuz, dt,trigga,feefa,icee.
[/quote]

Is this really what our school system produces? No wonder we are getting destroyed by every other industrialized nation on earth. Wow.








[/quote]
page 10127 AQHU. Read up.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Im on pretty much every day from work...so I see what is going on. As far as I have seen....for the most part DW brings this crap on himself. He is like a mosquito bite that you resist and resist until finally you cant take it anymore....so eventually you tear into it. The end result is a bloody scab.....but man it is worth it for that 3 or 4 seconds of bliss.


I dont bring sh*t anywhere. Im sure your blind. Go to the god damn thread go to the god damn page where all the sh*t starts and you tell me who the F started it then come back here with your tail between you legs and say oh no sh*t it was trigga? Wait a second cant just be trigga damn if it was cuzisaidso? Hold up, Dolphin you bring the crap on yourself. Check your statements. So therefore if im on my last strike so should cuz, dt,trigga,feefa,icee.
[/quote]

Is this really what our school system produces? No wonder we are getting destroyed by every other industrialized nation on earth. Wow.








[/quote]
page 10127 AQHU. Read up.
[/quote]

Welcome to a kinder and gentler p-fury.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's true...and it's sad...honestly people, what in the flying f*ck is so hard about just respecting somebody's space? if AK or anyone for that matter doesn't appreciate being called a fagat, then dont f*cking call them one. AND drop the discussion! if somebody asks you to stop, and you keep going, then you're instigating sh*t...DT, wtf dude, you're a wise ass, but you're smart enough to realize that pushing it that far isn't funny...people used to crack on each other in here all the time, it's true, but the majority knew the boundaries of what was acceptable and what wasn't...now you want it to be that "everything go's"...and if somebody has the slightest issue with being called a fagat, you jump all over them as if they're censoring your LAWLZ. gimme a break...this is a piranha site first and foremost, the lounge used to be a pretty chill atmosphere where people would just have fun...nowadays it's like you can't make a post without being called a fagat by one of you clowns...have some respect.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BTW it's f****t, GG appreciates spelling.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THEIR TAKIN R LAWLSS


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

edit how about *****(same word add a g).

I see R1


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*ck you 06...you f*ck...

square up in chat...you f*cking WONT!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright, my quick 2 cents on this petty bullshit!...I've never posted in AQHU because it's where all the gheys and phags hang out...I mean, seriously, a bunch of grown men and teenage boys cybering to each other 24/7 on an effin' fish forum?!...





















..just like a bunch of damn girls posting on facebook 24/7...







...and you guys are proud of this?!!...Christ, that rocks like a Tinata Tikaram concert!....














Ten years later all of you will be looking back on this and wondering where you went wrong!...







....on a sidenote, this is just my personal opinion as some of my friends post in AQHU, so no harm or malice is intended...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> f*ck you 06...you f*ck...
> 
> square up in chat...you f*cking WONT!!


Reported for insults to ma boy O6


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> f*ck you 06...you f*ck...
> 
> square up in chat...you f*cking WONT!!


Reported for insults to ma boy O6
[/quote]

"RNR reported R1 so know I'm reporting RNR out of spite"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

all three of you have been reported for something that you guys might find mututally funny buts its not the way i want this site to be cause i wanna rebuild it..

sound familiar


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Da said:


> Alright, my quick 2 cents on this petty bullshit!...I've never posted in AQHU because it's where all the gheys and phags hang out...I mean, seriously, a bunch of grown men and teenage boys cybering to each other 24/7 on an effin' fish forum?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None taken as if it doesn't hurt you and you don't post in there why do you care? Why would any of you care if you don't go in there? This is what I am saying from the beginning....if there wasn't such a hatred for pointless threads in the lounge it WOULDN'T be there. If this place had no lounge it would be a very dull place indeed and I for one would have not hung out as long as I have being the case. Since the general consensus here is that if I make a thread that is just to post nonsense in is deemed spam then AQHU is where it is contained. You won't ever get rid of people wanting to talk about idle bullshit...if you do this site would die because piranha are not the most popular thing in the world and the community that keeps them not large enough to sustain a forum of any substance!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> all three of you have been reported for something that you guys might find mututally funny buts its not the way i want this site to be cause i wanna rebuild it..
> 
> sound familiar


Leave AK alone, he's not here to defend himself...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> f*ck you 06...you f*ck...
> 
> square up in chat...you f*cking WONT!!


Reported for insults to ma boy O6
[/quote]

"RNR reported R1 so know I'm reporting RNR out of spite"
[/quote]

Well if thats the case I retract my report of R1 and now report O6 for being a *FA*irly *G*reat *G*uy *AT* .....Im not sure


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

reported for subliminals


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

reported for using big words that I am far too lazy to google


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

It means you have one testicle.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

well I can't argue with that ....reported for speaking the troof


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I think it should stay open, it's a list of the fury's best post whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a proud member of "The AQHU Whore Club," _of course it should stay open._

Chat is fine, but everybody's not in chat all the time.
In AQHU, you can go back and see what somebody had to say while you were at work or whatever seemed so important as to drag you away from AQHU.
There's a record of every post ever put in there since the day it was born.

"Get rid of AQHU?"

Get _real!_

_You can take AQHU when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers!_


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

put away the gun pman its all good aqhu isnt going anywhere


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I think it should stay open, it's a list of the fury's best post whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a proud member of "The AQHU Whore Club," _of course it should stay open._

Chat is fine, but everybody's not in chat all the time.
In AQHU, you can go back and see what somebody had to say while you were at work or whatever seemed so important as to drag you away from AQHU.
There's a record of every post ever put in there since the day it was born.

"Get rid of AQHU?"

Get _real!_

_You can take AQHU when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers!_








[/quote]

P-Man is the Charles Heston of AQHU


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think it should stay open, it's a list of the fury's best post whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a proud member of "The AQHU Whore Club," _of course it should stay open._

Chat is fine, but everybody's not in chat all the time.
In AQHU, you can go back and see what somebody had to say while you were at work or whatever seemed so important as to drag you away from AQHU.
There's a record of every post ever put in there since the day it was born.

"Get rid of AQHU?"

Get _real!_

_You can take AQHU when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers!_








[/quote]

P-Man is the Charles Heston of AQHU
[/quote]

R0nin is the Charles Manson of AQHU......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I call charles bronson









Trigga you can be "Dr. Charles Gay, MD, San Antonio, TX, Neurology, Pediatric Neurology"


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe a certain "young" member of our forum can be charlie from the chocolate factory!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> I think it should stay open, it's a list of the fury's best post whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a proud member of "The AQHU Whore Club," _of course it should stay open._

Chat is fine, but everybody's not in chat all the time.
In AQHU, you can go back and see what somebody had to say while you were at work or whatever seemed so important as to drag you away from AQHU.
There's a record of every post ever put in there since the day it was born.

"Get rid of AQHU?"

Get _real!_

_You can take AQHU when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers!_








[/quote]

P-Man is the Charles Heston of AQHU
[/quote]

R0nin is the Charles Manson of AQHU......
[/quote]


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Is this AQHU Deuce?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No a place for all the people that bitch about it to get it out of their system ..... seems like it's needed every once in awhile or the sand caught in their vagina starts to chafe


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont have a problem with AQHU. I'm even on the AQHU Top 62 list, coming in 62nd.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I dont have a problem with AQHU. I'm even on the AQHU Top 62 list, coming in 62nd.


With my training package and program I can get you too 54th or so...for only 699.99.....whatta say?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Everybody is now on double secret probation. AL Gore did not invent the internet for this fagatry.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bawb2u said:


> Everybody is now on double secret probation. AL Gore did not invent the internet for this fagatry.


Your like the father that never molested me as a child!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jesus christ man, you guys are effin' hilarious.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

The haters of AQHU have helped create a thread that has the potential to become the doppelganger of what they hate!! Look at the post/view count on this kid in the few days its been up...Anything to do with AQHU seems *destine for greatness*....With the exception of some of the rap you ladies were posting in the original thread.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^Zippa, you should change your sig to.." I like my women the way I like my coffee...*HOT* and *BLACK*!....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Da said:


> ^^^^^Zippa, you should change your sig to.." I like my women the way I like my coffee...*HOT* and *BLACK*!....


When I used to go to the coffee huts for a latte, they'd ask me if I wanted a 12, 16 or 20 ounce.

I would say: "_I like my coffee like I like my women... sixteen!"_ (Drawing out the "sixteeeeeeeeen" like some kinda crazed creeper...)


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^^^^Zippa, you should change your sig to.." I like my women the way I like my coffee...*HOT* and *BLACK*!....


When I used to go to the coffee huts for a latte, they'd ask me if I wanted a 12, 16 or 20 ounce.

I would say: "_I like my coffee like I like my women... sixteen!"_ (Drawing out the "sixteeeeeeeeen" like some kinda crazed creeper...)








[/quote]

You dirty old Pre-Vert!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^^^^Zippa, you should change your sig to.." I like my women the way I like my coffee...*HOT* and *BLACK*!....


When I used to go to the coffee huts for a latte, they'd ask me if I wanted a 12, 16 or 20 ounce.

I would say: "_I like my coffee like I like my women... sixteen!"_ (Drawing out the "sixteeeeeeeeen" like some kinda crazed creeper...)








[/quote]








...Damn brah!..You've got to be careful with that!..Most of the hippie chicks that work in those coffee shops are about that age!...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Da said:


> ^^^^^Zippa, you should change your sig to.." I like my women the way I like my coffee...*HOT* and *BLACK*!....


When I used to go to the coffee huts for a latte, they'd ask me if I wanted a 12, 16 or 20 ounce.

I would say: "_I like my coffee like I like my women... sixteen!"_ (Drawing out the "sixteeeeeeeeen" like some kinda crazed creeper...)








[/quote]








...Damn brah!..You've got to be careful with that!..Most of the hippie chicks that work in those coffee shops are about that age!...








[/quote]

If he would implement my method after said sixteen was at his house nobody would be the wiser!! See below... \/


----------

